# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Lens Testing

## JoeDeStefani

Hello,



I am looking for information regarding lens testing.  Specifically laminate / laminated lens testing (pull tests, stress tests).  I am looking for test methods / standards.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.



Joe

----------


## OPTIDONN

you can try contacting Colts Laboratories.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> *I am looking for information regarding lens testing. Specifically laminate / laminated lens testing (pull tests, stress tests). I am looking for test methods / standards. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.* 
> Joe


Any Physics/Mechanical department of you local University can help in these matters.

----------

